# garra rufa pedicure while pregnant ?



## mixie29 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hiya just wondering if you know if a garra rufa fish pedicure is safe while pregnant, i am almost 6 weeks and would love one as a treat but dont wanna risk it if it is unsafe, i have had a look online and cant find much relating to the pedi and pregnancy

thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I can't see why not. When you go you have to fill in a form so that wil make them aware,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

